
Top Civil Rights Lawyers Warn Mark Zuckerberg of Potential Criminal Liability - lnguyen
https://gizmodo.com/top-civil-rights-lawyers-warn-mark-zuckerberg-of-potent-1839637024
======
mikece
I think it's quite possible Facebook will be facing criminal actions before
long both because there are statutes that can be cited that FB is probably
violating and because states/localities might see suing Facebook as a possible
revenue source. Ultimately I think Facebook is simply caught in the middle of
a divided America and fighting with each other online will almost certainly
spill over into the courts... I just hope it doesn't spill out into the
streets as well.

~~~
DannyB2
If fighting spills into the streets, it will likely be because of social
media. Fake news. Echo chambers.

------
DannyB2
"Zuckerberg has insisted that the policy is based on a commitment to free
expression and has invoked the First Amendment and the values it protects as
the impetus behind the company’s decision."

I would point out something about free expression. There can be consequences
to free expression.

You can't yell Far in a crawdad theater.

~~~
colejohnson66
> You can't yell Far in a crawdad theater.

That saying was created by the Supreme Court back in 1919 as a way to convict
a man protesting the draft. I’d be careful using it.

[0]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shouting_fire_in_a_crowded_the...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shouting_fire_in_a_crowded_theater)

------
scohesc
I wouldn't have even warned them - I'm sure the small city's worth of lawyers
they have on payroll know more than we think that the CEO could be liable -
they just know all the loopholes and have all the cash to defend their choice.

